# Escambia River Report



## chodges (Jan 30, 2011)

I fished yesturday about two hours before the high tide and caught 5 reds and a flounder. Two of the reds were 26 inches and the other about 19 inches. Caught all fish on a natural colored (green) Gulp Shrimp with a 1/4oz weighted hook.


----------



## phishermansdead (Jan 15, 2010)

sweet!


----------



## TheCarver (May 5, 2011)

Looks like it was well worth the shrimp for ya, Been trying the pier, not such good luck, Congats, ole Carver


----------



## DougBaker (Feb 9, 2012)

Very nice. Good catch.


----------



## BigD (Jun 3, 2009)

what size was the flounder?


----------



## Trucker (Sep 25, 2008)

Where abouts on the Escambia did you catch your reds and was you trolling or drifting? I have been trying but have yet to catch one on the Escambia.


----------



## Snatch it (Feb 17, 2009)

good looking fish there bud!!1


----------



## nathar (Jun 25, 2009)

Trucker said:


> Where abouts on the Escambia did you catch your reds and was you trolling or drifting? I have been trying but have yet to catch one on the Escambia.


Only bragging is allowed. Helping another fisherman actually find fish is strictly forbidden.


----------



## Pimp-C-Cola (Mar 31, 2012)

To find the Reds on Escambia, find the bayous with grass. I fish for Bass and catch a good number of Reds doing that. I love catching Reds, but when you're trying to kick your buddies [email protected], it's hard to keep them off. 

Pc-C


----------



## pcolasoldier31 (Apr 18, 2012)

Nice Reds.....


----------



## chodges (Jan 30, 2011)

Trucker said:


> Where abouts on the Escambia did you catch your reds and was you trolling or drifting? I have been trying but have yet to catch one on the Escambia.


I was wade fishing around structure bouncing my jig off the bottom.


----------



## chodges (Jan 30, 2011)

I catch more redfish and flounder when I fish the wind. I fish the banks where the wind is blowing into. You will find that the bait piles up back in the coves and you will have more predator fish around. The areas I am fishing does not have grass yet, but in the next few months it will grow thick and the fishing will only get better.


----------



## Trucker (Sep 25, 2008)

Thanks Pimp, I guess I just ain't holding my mouth right. Seems like I have tried everything but no luck yet but I'm gonna keep trying.


----------

